# Duck Blind Use Discouragement



## haleofalife (Jul 15, 2014)

As I brushed blinds this week, I thought about what can only be called an explosion of duck hunters over the past number of years. This has resulted in other individuals taking advantage of my blinds. One in particular I have a very bad reoccurring problem.

Before somebody goes off on a tangent, yes I understand it's on public property and technically all have a right to use. For myself there has always been an unspoken ethic among duck hunters and have always thought it was very rude and disrespectful to utilize somebody else's blind. This especially since the builder took the time to procured the materials and put forth the time, effort and cash to properly build and maintain.

So, in light of this, does anybody have any reasonable recommendations on how to discourage people from utilizing a blind?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Place a huge amount, and I mean HUGE, of skunk scent on a rag and hide it in the stand the day before you plan to hunt. Only you know where the rag is, so when you show up the morning of the hunt if no one is on the ground puking, you remove the rag and hunt your blind.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

I found that the best way to keep people out is by using lay out blinds. Outside of that it will always be a crapshoot.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Lighter fluid and a match should take care of it. Just saying.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

It would probably be a pain, but another option may be to not brush it in or not brush it in well and then bring brush to conceal it whenever you hunt.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

No entrance. Bring a ladder.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

My issue in Port A/Rockport area where I live and hunt there is a freakin duck blind everywhere you look. It f'in pesses me off everytime I even try to find a place in the shoreline brush to hunt there is a blind nearby that some 50.00 a day drop off guide in an airboat is going to put someone in. STOP BULIDING SO MANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Have a sign printed that reads "This blind closed for the next 21 days due to EBOLA contamination".


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

easy...
lock the door.
or... 
sleep in it.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Get out of bed an hour earlier and beat the others to it???
Or maybe get out of bed an hour and a half earlier and beat them to it???
Or maybe get out of bed 2 hours earlier and beat them to it???

Personally I'd never argue over a blind built on PUBLIC property but at the same time I wouldn't pick up my dekes and move if I were there first and already set up to hunt whether I built it or not.

Duck hunting isn't like fishin. You can't reasonably pick up your gear and move to another spot 30 minutes before shooting time just because the "owner" of the blind has now pulled up.
I figure if other hunters that use your blind leave it clean and don't tear up the brushing then that's about all you can ask for on public waters.

Other decent ideas that may work:
1. Leave your dekes out the night before your hunt if you can....at least a couple dozen in clear sight of the blind.
2. Leave some kind of note regarding the days you're definitely planning to hunt it. It may or may not work. Speaking for myself, I'd definitely NOT hunt a blind that either had dekes in front already or and note saying something to the effect of, "I built this and I'll be here this morning....please find another spot."


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Install a burglar alarm and station an aggressive pit bull inside, or put up a couple of human dummies inside with dekes outside.

Sometimes the easiest solution is no solution at all.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Get a solar powered light like for a yard and a few crappy decoys. Leave them there.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

This is why when hunting established public lands for deer for example it says clearly "no permanent structures". I say every one of them needs to have whoever built it's Name and contact info etc. If it isnt removed after the season they get a ticket for littering. Like a crab trap cleanup. The junk left out there has ruined it. Figure out a different way or theres no crying in duck hunting.......if you arent part of the solution then you are part of the problem.

Take them down at the end of the season....put them up like a deer stand tripod....what is wrong with that.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Why not just brush up a john boat rig?

Your rig your blind...


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Plain and simple, don't build permanent structures on PUBLIC land. When hurricanes come and knock them down all your trash is floating around with nails and screws for boaters to hit. And it looks like chit.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

haleofalife said:


> As I brushed blinds this week, I thought about what can only be called an explosion of duck hunters over the past number of years. This has resulted in other individuals taking advantage of my blinds. One in particular I have a very bad reoccurring problem.
> 
> Before somebody goes off on a tangent, yes I understand it's on public property and technically all have a right to use. *For myself there has always been an unspoken ethic among duck hunters and have always thought it was very rude and disrespectful to utilize somebody else's blind.* This especially since the builder took the time to procured the materials and put forth the time, effort and cash to properly build and maintain.
> 
> So, in light of this, does anybody have any reasonable recommendations on how to discourage people from utilizing a blind?


I agree, so, torch it next time you're out there, because, if you think you're the first one to discover an area and lay "claim" to it with a permanent blind, you are as naive as the newest blow hard waterfowl caller.
So, in other words, quit littering my honeyhole with your gawdy, eyesore blinds. They're scaring "MY" ducks away.....anyway.


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Agreed. "Take only memories, leave only footprints".
That said, I would not, and have not, ever used someone's blind. But I also would never build one on public waters. If I did, I would d--- well completely remove it by the end of the season. Sorry about rant versus answering your question but think your question has a bad premise built in. 
In any event, enjoy the season and be safe.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just get a blind built for your boat and be done with it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just wrap it well with police tape every time you leave. Dump a pint of red enamel on the floor also.


----------



## haleofalife (Jul 15, 2014)

^^^ - I'd have to say that there a few original and/or funny ideas I haven't considered. I expected a touch of flak but I must say that I am dissapointed in some of the opinions expressed. I knew it had changed, but now I realize it's way worse than I thought.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Avery pop up I show up with my blind and leave with i but I prefer natural cover. If I can wade away from the boat.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Lease. Then you don't have to share.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I used to have the same ethic as far as never hunting anyone's blind. There is a blind in just about every good spot to hunt. Now all I can say is thank you for building such a nice blind. 2 years ago I actually had someone warn me to get out of his blind. I am sure you know how the rest of the story goes


----------



## lslite (Jun 26, 2005)

I guess I'm an old timer,but I remember a time when hard work and respect for other hunters was part of the satisfaction of duck hunting.A time when waterfowlers were gentlemen and not the arrogant blowhards most seem to be now.I'm glad my father taught me the right way.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Feed the crabs about a hundred pounds of corn around the blind where the decoys would go. Then go hunt somewhere else.


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

Nobody should be able to reserve a spot by building a blind in it. What if a person built 50 blinds in one small bay and expected everyone to stay out of their blinds? 

I would prefer that nobody be allowed to build blinds on public waters.


----------



## lslite (Jun 26, 2005)

Lots of folks wanting to ban duckblinds.What would a Cowan painting be without a delapidated duck blind in the background ? What about the old duck hunters who can't traverse the marsh and mud anymore ? Should they give up saltgrass sunrises,the whistle of wings and watching their grandkids learn to hunt ? Don't we have enough government restrictions in our lives ? Aren't there enough attacks on our sport already ? United we stand,divided we fall.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Get you a pet aligator....


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> My issue in Port A/Rockport area where I live and hunt there is a freakin duck blind everywhere you look. It f'in pesses me off everytime I even try to find a place in the shoreline brush to hunt there is a blind nearby that some 50.00 a day drop off guide in an airboat is going to put someone in. STOP BULIDING SO MANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have not hunted that area in 20 years, but it was the same then..I remember sitting in a blind near Cummings Cut in the early 80s and counted 38 other blinds!!!!!...I can't imagine it's worse...

I remember a lot of these were NEVER used, but the guides kept them to deter other, ethical hunters from the area...No, it didn't work all the time...


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I love how people always say "untold ethics" when it's something they want. What about the untold ethics of not building a blind in a spot I like to hunt? I do like the idea of just going out and dumping a bag of corn in front of every blind I come a crossed. That would then out a bunch!!! Lol


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

'Schuse the ignorance. I'm avid wade fisherman and half-a-- duck hunter who would never build a blind on public land/water. Is dumping corn meant to turn blind into "baited" spot that cannot be legally hunted and/or cause blind users to risk Fed offense?


----------



## jjarrard (Sep 12, 2006)

Duck Blind Etiquette Made Simple- All duck blinds in public waters are fair game for anyone to use. If you are sitting in a blind that is not yours and the builder and yearly maintenance man for said duck blind shows up, you should first ask the builder of the blind if you can hunt with them. If he says no, politely and respectfully pick up your gear and move to another spot 200 yards or more away. I don't believe in the,"if you aren't here 30 minutes before shooting time, it is my spot rule." The person hunting in someone else's blind is taking the risk of the builder showing up no matter what time. 

On the other hand, if someone is not using a blind, the blind is fair game for public use. Both the builder's of blinds, and people who hunt in other's blinds should treat each other with a little respect and dignity. Unfortunately, most people's egos make this difficult.

For the record, I have 3 blinds I built and maintain on the Texas Coast. I also hunt out of other's blinds and out of layouts.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ yeah.. gonna get ugly, soon...
couple pounds of corn in front of a blind and a call to Operation Game Thief w/gps coords...

hi-way flare pitched in a vacant stand...

Upper Coast first, then CC area...
I imagine the State will prohibit bay blinds eventually...

you can buid a Taj Mahal duck blind today and I can legally roll up there at midnight w/my crew and it's ours...
and it don't matter how big a fit you pitch.. first in!


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

I've hunted public water for over 30 years and I hate when someone builds a permanent blind somewhere and then think they always have the rights to it! If I go out and find ducks in a area and I beat you out there.You better move on.I won't hunt your blind but I am hunting there...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

haleofalife said:


> does anybody have any reasonable recommendations on how to discourage people from utilizing a blind?


Don't complain about someone getting your goat after you told everyone where you left it tied...

Just don't build a blind. Bring some cane or other brush you can haul plus buckets to set on. Then you can be mobile and change locations to where the birds are. Pick up all your empty hulls and leave the place like you found it so as to not attract other hunter's attention to the fact that you may have had a good shoot.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys public land. Everyone has access. Helps poor guys like me who have 2 kids and a crappy job get to go out and shoot at a bird or 2. Without spending money on guides or a lease.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The land office should fix this by issuing permits for the blinds, much like they used to do for the cabins built out in the marshes bays and landcuts.

Then the cabin is "theirs" to use and others are trespassing.

You want to hunt a nice duck blind on public land? Build your own and get a permit.

I'm glad I don't duck hunt on the bays.

TH


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Scout and build you a "that day" temporary blind with natural vegetations and some layouts or whatever. Problem solved!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> The land office should fix this by issuing permits for the blinds, much like they used to do for the cabins built out in the marshes bays and landcuts.
> 
> Then the cabin is "theirs" to use and others are trespassing.
> 
> ...


X2 on this. I think they should have to register the **** things. You've gotta register a boat to run on public waters, get permit AND register cabin to float in public water but you can build a permanent, unmarked structure/hazard without registering it or getting a permit. It would solve this whole debate as well as hold some of these yahoos responsible for cleaning up their mess when it gets knocked down.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

This has been a debate for as lond as I've been hunting the public marshes. When I was younger with no kids I had a permanent blind but hunted more on a milk crate than I did in my blind because I went where the ducks wanted to be. Now that I'm older and have to young kids that want to duck hunt, I picked a spot that has somewhat easy access and the potential to kill a few birds. My kids are 8 and 10 so I wanted a comfortable blind for them to sit in while I teach them about duck hunting and passing on the passion I have for the sport. With all that being said, I've already had issues with people getting in my blind. I have a laminated note taped to the wall with my name and number and instructions that I hunt weekends only and if someone would like to hunt my blind just call the night before and if I'm not going they are welcome to go. Some may think I'm stupid but I'm teaching my kids that if you wanna play, you gotta pay. Nothing in life is free. If you want nice stuff it takes hard work. We scouted and picked out our pond together, built our blind together, and put it out together. There's an awful lot of younger punks getting into this sport whose daddy obviously never taught them to respect another mans hard work. I'm more than prepared to teach my kids that sometimes in life you have to stand up for what's yours and if some lazy @ss shows up and doesn't wanna move then I will move him.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

jjordan said:


> This has been a debate for as lond as I've been hunting the public marshes. When I was younger with no kids I had a permanent blind but hunted more on a milk crate than I did in my blind because I went where the ducks wanted to be. Now that I'm older and have to young kids that want to duck hunt, I picked a spot that has somewhat easy access and the potential to kill a few birds. My kids are 8 and 10 so I wanted a comfortable blind for them to sit in while I teach them about duck hunting and passing on the passion I have for the sport. With all that being said, I've already had issues with people getting in my blind. I have a laminated note taped to the wall with my name and number and instructions that I hunt weekends only and if someone would like to hunt my blind just call the night before and if I'm not going they are welcome to go. Some may think I'm stupid but I'm teaching my kids that if you wanna play, you gotta pay. Nothing in life is free. If you want nice stuff it takes hard work. We scouted and picked out our pond together, built our blind together, and put it out together. There's an awful lot of younger punks getting into this sport whose daddy obviously never taught them to respect another mans hard work. I'm more than prepared to teach my kids that sometimes in life you have to stand up for what's yours and if some lazy @ss shows up and doesn't wanna move then I will move him.


But once you build it on public land, it's not yours...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ yes.
difficult for some folks to understand...
on public waters, all blinds are public...
sooner or later bad things will happen over a duck blind.
a sign claiming ownership is a moot point...
first there gets it.
the only legal way to ensure use of said blind is to sleep in it.
also waiting to hear a rant about stolen decoys placed in front of a blind days before use...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jjordan said:


> This has been a debate for as lond as I've been hunting the public marshes. When I was younger with no kids I had a permanent blind but hunted more on a milk crate than I did in my blind because I went where the ducks wanted to be. Now that I'm older and have to young kids that want to duck hunt, I picked a spot that has somewhat easy access and the potential to kill a few birds. My kids are 8 and 10 so I wanted a comfortable blind for them to sit in while I teach them about duck hunting and passing on the passion I have for the sport. With all that being said, I've already had issues with people getting in my blind. I have a laminated note taped to the wall with my name and number and instructions that I hunt weekends only and if someone would like to hunt my blind just call the night before and if I'm not going they are welcome to go. Some may think I'm stupid but I'm teaching my kids that if you wanna play, you gotta pay. Nothing in life is free. If you want nice stuff it takes hard work. We scouted and picked out our pond together, built our blind together, and put it out together. There's an awful lot of younger punks getting into this sport whose daddy obviously never taught them to respect another mans hard work. I'm more than prepared to teach my kids that sometimes in life you have to stand up for what's yours and if some lazy @ss shows up and doesn't wanna move then I will move him.


Question. If I'm set up 50-75 yards from that blind when you show up in the morning, do you still plan on hunting there? If so, why?


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

kweber said:


> ^ yes.
> difficult for some folks to understand...
> on public waters, all blinds are public...
> sooner or later bad things will happen over a duck blind.


I personally leave em alone. I just wanna shoot a couple birds and enjoy nature. Don't wanna deal with grumpy people with guns who think they own the ocean.

But I have set up next to a few of em.


----------



## jbaros11 (Oct 25, 2014)

A visible lock on the outside of your door will deter some hunters, even if the door is only waist high like mine is. No issues at all for 2 season after putting the lock on it until lighter fluid and a match found its way to my blind. Now, it's just easier to get up earlier and get set up.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> Question. If I'm set up 50-75 yards from that blind when you show up in the morning, do you still plan on hunting there? If so, why?


The real question is why are you gonna set up 50-75 yds from a duck blind.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

kweber said:


> ^ yes.
> difficult for some folks to understand...
> on public waters, all blinds are public...
> sooner or later bad things will happen over a duck blind.
> ...


Yes the sign is a moot point. Yes it's public land so technically it's first come first serve, my point was that there used to be a mutual respect or common courtesy between hunters, now folks just don't care and/or too dang lazy to go find their own place to hunt. Society in general has become very lazy and far too many folks think someone should just give them the finer things in life. I choose to teach my kids the way my dad taught me. If you want something nice it takes hard work to attain those things.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I have seen a few where the walls fold onto the deck and chained down. When you get there to hunt simply unlock and fold up your pre brushed walls. I thought it was a cool idea.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

jjordan said:


> Yes the sign is a moot point. Yes it's public land so technically it's first come first serve, my point was that there used to be a mutual respect or common courtesy between hunters, now folks just don't care and/or too dang lazy to go find their own place to hunt. Society in general has become very lazy and far too many folks think someone should just give them the finer things in life. I choose to teach my kids the way my dad taught me. If you want something nice it takes hard work to attain those things.


 expecting ethical behavior in todays world will lead to disappointment....
I seldom duck-hunt the bays..
probably would never get in some-ones blind, either...
and I'm sure most other hunters wouldn't either...
but there's always the few who don't even know the what "ethical" is.
I hope your kids don't have to witness a bad event..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jjordan said:


> The real question is why are you gonna set up 50-75 yds from a duck blind.


The better question is, why are you building an eyesore to stake a claim on an area where thousands of others have hunted prior to you? 
How do you know you're not in some other guys honey hole that chooses to put out the hard work and hunt from natural cover? 
Now, you expect him to "respect" the blind you built???? You sound just like your own description of the young punks; you want something(staked claim to a pond) for nothing(built on public land).



jjordan said:


> Yes the sign is a moot point. Yes it's public land so technically it's first come first serve, my point was that there used to be a mutual respect or common courtesy between hunters, now folks just don't care and/or too dang lazy to go find their own place to hunt. Society in general has become very lazy and far too many folks think someone should just give them the finer things in life. I choose to teach my kids the way my dad taught me. If you want something nice it takes hard work to attain those things.


Yeah, your definition of hard work for ducks and mine(as well as many others) are worlds apart.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

If you build a permanent blind on public land, and want to keep others out of it, I think others have the right to destroy it. Public land is not your own personal property, so stop acting like there's a loop hole for making it yours by building a blind on it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

KSigAngler said:


> If you build a permanent blind on public land, and want to keep others out of it, I think others have the right to destroy it. Public land is not your own personal property, so stop acting like there's a loop hole for making it yours by building a blind on it.


I do not condone destroying a duck blind....only because of the fact it will burn to the water line, and leave a hazard for an unsuspecting boater or wader(been there done that) later down the road.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Once you build a blind in public waters and motor away, you have abandoned any claim to the materials you left there. 

Legally, it's littering and the state should fine anyone they catch doing it. If there is no way to track who the offender is, they should remove it or burn the materials on site.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> I do not condone destroying a duck blind....only because of the fact it will burn to the water line, and leave a hazard for an unsuspecting boater or wader(been there done that) later down the road.


 who said you have to burn it?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

KSigAngler said:


> who said you have to burn it?


Fair enough. Just don't leave a hazard for others later.
And like someone else said earlier, I think they should be required to supply lighting on them like the land cut cabins are required to. I bet you won't see too many guys putting out that "hard work" necessary to do that and maintain it.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

rut-ro said:


> Plain and simple, don't build permanent structures on PUBLIC land. When hurricanes come and knock them down all your trash is floating around with nails and screws for boaters to hit. And it looks like chit.


x2


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Every blind I have ever put in the marsh have been removed by me. They have survived several hurricanes. I am in no way littering nor is my blind gonna become a hazard that a fellow boater has to worry about. I get that opinions vary and don't expect anyone to adopt my philosophy on duck hunting. As stated earlier, I'm way more successful duck hunting on the move and going where the ducks are. That is not very easy to do with young kids. Im trying to make it comfortable for my kids. I'm aware that I can't legally keep someone out of my blind, my point was that ethically a fellow hunter should move on. A lot of the hunters now a days lack the common courtesy that was once apart of this great sport.like I said earlier, the majority do stay out and respect the time I have put in but there are always the ones who would rather let someone else do the work and then go reap the benefit.


----------



## bigmike76 (Aug 26, 2013)

I only have two permanent blinds on the coast. I actually spend most of my hunts in a blind i set up that day. Very Rarely do i set up in someone elses blind, however, i set up pretty close (40 yards away) from a blind if no one is hunting it. By mid to end of the season, i think blinds deter birds.

I also think that if i am hunting close to a blind, but not in it, the blind owner doesnt yell about me bring in their blind, and prefers to hunt more then 40 yards away from me.

Where i hunt it is almost impossible not to hunt "near another blind"


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

jjordan said:


> Every blind I have ever put in the marsh have been removed by me. They have survived several hurricanes. I am in no way littering nor is my blind gonna become a hazard that a fellow boater has to worry about. I get that opinions vary and don't expect anyone to adopt my philosophy on duck hunting. As stated earlier, I'm way more successful duck hunting on the move and going where the ducks are. That is not very easy to do with young kids. Im trying to make it comfortable for my kids. I'm aware that I can't legally keep someone out of my blind, my point was that ethically a fellow hunter should move on. A lot of the hunters now a days lack the common courtesy that was once apart of this great sport.like I said earlier, the majority do stay out and respect the time I have put in but there are always the ones who would rather let someone else do the work and then go reap the benefit.


Would you go down to your neighborhood park, build a nice see-saw right in the middle of it, and then put a sign on it stating that you built it for only your kids to use and any other kids better stay off or else? There are other people with kids and limited resources who also would like to take their kids hunting, and in your mind you have decided that it's honorable and deserving of respect for you to lay claim to a spot on land that belongs to us all by spending $50 bucks for material and a half-day of sweat equity.

Try these:
http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-MOM500


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Category5 said:


> Would you go down to your neighborhood park, build a nice see-saw right in the middle of it, and then put a sign on it stating that you built it for only your kids to use and any other kids better stay off or else? There are other people with kids and limited resources who also would like to take their kids hunting, and in your mind you have decided that it's honorable and deserving of respect for you to lay claim to a spot on land that belongs to us all by spending $50 bucks for material and a half-day of sweat equity.
> 
> Try these:
> http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-MOM500


Thanks for the laugh about the see-saw, but my kids wanna be hunting or fishing, not playing in a park. As far as laying claim to a spot, seriously, there are thousands upon thousands of acres of marsh to hunt. I have picked a small pond to hunt. It's not like I've put up several blinds trying to keep people out of an area. I've chose to put up a comfortable blind for myself and my kids to hunt, there are plenty of places to hunt around me, why choose to get in my blind. I know, cause they too wanna sit in a comfortable blind and don't wanna spend the time or money to have their own or they say hey, someone put up a blind, this must be a good place. It's obvious you disagree with me and that's fine, I could care less. I was simply saying that there are duck hunters now a days that lack the respect and common courtesy that was once in the marsh. 15-20 years ago I never had an issue with this.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

ethics is, leaving a blind better than you found it, and not occupying a blind at 3 am before shooting time, before moving in.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

i know its already been said, but get a lease


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

jjordan said:


> I've chose to put up a comfortable blind for myself and my kids to hunt, there are plenty of places to hunt around me, why choose to get in my blind. I know, cause they too wanna sit in a comfortable blind and don't wanna spend the time or money to have their own or they say hey, someone put up a blind, this must be a good place.


It's not about the blind itself or someone else using it, it's about the attitude of blind builders who feel that they now own that spot any time they decide to go hunting. Your comments specifically berate the ethics of any man that would hunt from a blind he didn't build, which is fine, but what if every time you went to hunt your blind I was already there with my spread out and had a temporary pop-up blind placed right against and in front of your blind? I wouldn't be hunting your blind, I'd be hunting my blind, so now what do you do?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Hunt the shoreline if possible. There seems to be a lot more cover, little mangroves, etc. than a few years ago. (This might be a problem in Port Aransas, if the far shoreline is still owned by the Bass family). Today there is too much of everything, versus the same acreage of huntable water. Too many airboats, duck guides, corporate duck camps, new duck hunters thanks to the TV series, a growing population, fancy camo and guns, and decoys that do tricks. Makes you wonder why all the ducks don't just safely winter in Mexico or Central America.


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

*Ran across this a coupe years ago.*

This is my first year hunting since around 1992, and I think maybe I'm not catching on. SO, say there's this pond or cove on government land, a good little spot where it looks like ducks will hit when there's a decent north wind coming in. You've seen it before, maybe even hunted it. One day you go back to it, and somebody else has set up a blind there. It's not a crappy blind necessarily, but it does stick up over the land and obviously isn't natural. It's right where you have set up in the past and kinda where you wanted to be today.

Too bad so sad? 
You ought to go walk another 300 yards in the mud to an inferior place, because Joe Blindbuilder claimed that spot? They should rename that inlet in Matagorda Bay "Joe's Inlet"?
Or maybe you can set up a few yards away from that empty blind, and now there will be two unnatural points sticking out? 
Ever consider what an empty blind looks like to a group of birds CIRCLING a spread 20-200 yards up in the air?
What about when guys leave their white 5-gallon buckets on a pond perimeter, or their blue, red, or black milk crates? Are those off limits?

I dunno, man. I'm trying to wrap my head around this. Is there this idea that we have sort of a land rush thing where like back in the day you'd take your family and life savings out to the great unknown and maybe only 3 of your 5 children survived the winter and influenza as you worked to cut down trees and build a cabin and plow the land and sow seeds and remove 17 tree stumps with hand tools and tend and water your crop, and you'd struggle through the lean times and go without food some days, and the modern equivalent is someone sets up a **** blind that they think looks like the Taj Mahal so now that spot is theirs just like they were a pioneer?

If you think you "discovered" a hunting spot using your special talent and intellect, c'mon. I found a place up in Leon County once. It was THE perfect woody and greenhead spot. My family even called it Jason's Slough. One day I was in Houston, talking to a COMPLETE STRANGER about hunting. He described "MY" slough in detail. This was some rinky-dink 20-yd x 50-yd slough in the middle of nowhere, before Google Maps. If one doesn't have title or a lease contract or aren't sitting in it, I just don't see how one thinks it's theirs.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I am a large proponent of no blinds on the coast as well. Too many people put up blinds within 200 yards of one another (one on each side of the cut) and only hunt it once or twice because the birds are no longer there. Well go figure. 

The Texas coast has some great natural cover and some spots can have some solid footing for those days or people who do not or can not sink down to there calves in mud; you just have to go look for them. If people just spent the time and effort that they used to build a blind to wake up early and create a natural blind to only be used that day; I think they would find out it is a wash and have a much better hunting experience. 

What I was taught that if you want to hunt in a build that someone else built, you can venture into 30 minutes after sunrise...that way you know that a person is not going to use the blind.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Being on public property makes it public property. It's the same as a PVC pipe on a secret little reef in the middle of the bay. Get there early or be mobile.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Permanent blinds are illegal on the WMAs, maybe it's time the bays saw the same thing, since the population just keeps going up. We were raised on WMAs and always hid on the shorelines, first come first served. Sitting in a blind was a strange experience. Of course, not everyone can sit in the grass like we did. Ask Shannon Tompkins how many blinds he's ever sat in, and he's a devout duck hunter going back about 50 years.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If you haven't been out there since 1992, you're in for an unpleasant shock. I remember POC in 1992, we lived there, and there was virtually nobody out in the marsh compared with today. I think there was a lull going on. Petco had runs some corporate guided trips in prior years, but no longer by '92 as far as I know. The grand years from 1970-85, with a 10-pintail limit, were gone and I think a lot of hunters cut back. But now new developments I mentioned further above, have swung the pendulum back to too much pressure on the ducks.



Mid-Coast Bay Charters said:


> This is my first year hunting since around 1992, and I think maybe I'm not catching on.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

In Arkansas, at least on the public land that I hunt from time to time, building any permanent structure OR clearing out a hole by cutting brush are prohibitted and doing so will render that spot unhuntable to anyone for at least the rest of the season and likely for a few years after.

I agree that blinds should be banned on the bay. They are an eyesore, ineffective for killing ducks, and pose saftey issues. I have a particular point that I have been hunting for many years in my layout sleds and I can promise you that if someone builds anything on it and tries to run me off that we will stand right there while I call the GW to straighten it out. First to arrive gets the spot, period.



Trouthappy said:


> Permanent blinds are illegal on the WMAs, maybe it's time the bays saw the same thing, since the population just keeps going up. We were raised on WMAs and always hid on the shorelines, first come first served. Sitting in a blind was a strange experience. Of course, not everyone can sit in the grass like we did. Ask Shannon Tompkins how many blinds he's ever sat in, and he's a devout duck hunter going back about 50 years.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

jjordan said:


> This has been a debate for as lond as I've been hunting the public marshes. When I was younger with no kids I had a permanent blind but hunted more on a milk crate than I did in my blind because I went where the ducks wanted to be. Now that I'm older and have to young kids that want to duck hunt, I picked a spot that has somewhat easy access and the potential to kill a few birds. My kids are 8 and 10 so I wanted a comfortable blind for them to sit in while I teach them about duck hunting and passing on the passion I have for the sport. With all that being said, I've already had issues with people getting in my blind. I have a laminated note taped to the wall with my name and number and instructions that I hunt weekends only and if someone would like to hunt my blind just call the night before and if I'm not going they are welcome to go. Some may think I'm stupid but I'm teaching my kids that if you wanna play, you gotta pay. Nothing in life is free. If you want nice stuff it takes hard work. We scouted and picked out our pond together, built our blind together, and put it out together. There's an awful lot of younger punks getting into this sport whose daddy obviously never taught them to respect another mans hard work. I'm more than prepared to teach my kids that sometimes in life you have to stand up for what's yours and if some lazy @ss shows up and doesn't wanna move then I will move him.


Fine example for your kids. I am sure they will enjoy visiting you in jail. If it is on public land, IT IS NOT YOURS.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

At least one guide in recent years has been dropping off his parties on Matagorda Island, they hike to freshwater ponds that are either closed to hunting or reserved by lottery on hunting days. A buddy of mine was assigned a freshwater pond, was sitting there waiting for shooting time, and was startled to see this group of guys with a guide, hiking in from the bay. He had to persuade them to turn around and leave...Didn't get the guide's name, and it wasn't offered. Guess he didn't have enough bay blinds for his clients. Or those blinds don't work too well, these days.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

jjordan said:


> I'm aware that I can't legally keep someone out of my blind, my point was that ethically a fellow hunter should move on. A lot of the hunters now a days lack the common courtesy that was once apart of this great sport.like I said earlier, the majority do stay out and respect the time I have put in but there are always the ones who would rather let someone else do the work and then go reap the benefit.


 I like how ethical hunting, in your opinion, seems to suite your needs more so than others. Your attempting to circumvent an effort to keep people from hunting on public land that they have every right to, by claiming its unethical to hunt in your blind.

Ethical hunting would mean leaving a blind clean when you left, or something to that effect.

Attempting, or persuading others to not hunt a piece of public property, in my opinion, would seem more unethical.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

What if a company rep builds 20 blinds, hires a bunch of guides, and starts hauling hunters out there by the bus load? Is that ethical, or just another corporate takeover? It's pretty clear the bay blinds have to go, the situation will only get worse as the population increases. Lots of people moving to Texas.


----------



## jss344 (Jan 6, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> Fine example for your kids. I am sure they will enjoy visiting you in jail. If it is on public land, IT IS NOT YOURS.


So, if you park your truck on the side of the street, I can use it if I get to it first. Its your property but since it is parked on public property or property with open access to the public, its not yours and anyone can use it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

jss344 said:


> So, if you park your truck on the side of the street, I can use it if I get to it first. Its your property but since it is parked on public property or property with open access to the public, its not yours and anyone can use it.


Wow.....You sound like the kind of guy that brings up trivial lawsuits over semantics....Your vehicle is always yours as it is not permanent. Just like a boat anchored up in the bay is private property....it is not permanent. Vehicle parked somewhere is not permanent.

If you build a park bench in a public park....it is not yours. Or whatever other PERMANENT structure you choose to install on public land. Lots of people put out brushpiles for fish. They are not owned. Anyone can fish them. Same for duck blinds.

I know it is legal and thats fine. But as outdoorsman we should take it on ourselves to do better for our resource. They should be required to get a permit, tag it just like a crab buoy, and there should be a clean up just like a crab trap clean up every year.

And people claiming ownership are harassing whoever is in the blind. No matter how ethical, right, wrong, or indifferent..... harassing people who are hunting or fishing is illegal. So even though someone is using a blind that you built, if you harass them the law is on their side. every time.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, we should have a public cleanup of duck blinds each February after the season is over. Just like the crab trap cleanup, which is hazardous trash in the bay.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

jss344 said:


> So, if you park your truck on the side of the street, I can use it if I get to it first. Its your property but since it is parked on public property or property with open access to the public, its not yours and anyone can use it.


Huh? Got to be one of the most stupid posts I have seen on 2Cool. Why don't you go ahead and try to use it. Let's see where it gets you. Some people are not very smart, and you are one of them.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

jjordan said:


> Yes the sign is a moot point. Yes it's public land so technically it's first come first serve, my point was that there used to be a mutual respect or common courtesy between hunters, now folks just don't care and/or too dang lazy to go find their own place to hunt. Society in general has become very lazy and far too many folks think someone should just give them the finer things in life. I choose to teach my kids the way my dad taught me. If you want something nice it takes hard work to attain those things.


what if I found "that spot" before you did and you came in their and screwed it up by building a blind. We used to shoot alot of ducks there but now we only shoot a few because there is a dang taco stand on the bank that flares most of the birds.

When I was little kid and my dad took us duck hunting we never sat in a blind. I'm still alive and I learned how to hunt ducks not blow my mallard call sitting in a warm blind.

I'm glad you take your kids duck hunting by the way. I just hope you dont show up at "your public blind" and try to show the wrong person whos boss.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> The better question is, why are you building an eyesore to stake a claim on an area where thousands of others have hunted prior to you?
> How do you know you're not in some other guys honey hole that chooses to put out the hard work and hunt from natural cover?
> Now, you expect him to "respect" the blind you built???? You sound just like your own description of the young punks; you want something(staked claim to a pond) for nothing(built on public land).
> 
> Yeah, your definition of hard work for ducks and mine(as well as many others) are worlds apart.


X2!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

Call it what you want, a man who will just show up and hunt another mans blind cause he is to lazy to find his own place to hunt is no different than the guy running wide open in a bay boat and shut it down cause he sees you with your rod bent over. There's plenty of places to hunt and plenty of place s to fish, there's no need to crowd someone else.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like there already are too many bay blinds, so why build more? Just pick one out, because legally it's first come, first served. Nobody owns the bay. I just talked to someone in the know, he's well connected with the law, here's what he says:

"The building of blinds on state bays and associated waters is one of
those shadowy issues. General land Office is the government agency with authority
over this, and they won't touch it with a 10-foot pole - too politically charged. A
few powerful people have businesses with blinds on the bays. And GLO isn't going to
step on their toes. Also, there is no political upside to addressing the issue. But
bottom line right now is, those blinds are not private property and if a hunter gets
in a blind that's not his and the "owner" tries to make the hunter leave and sticks
around long enough to interfere with the person's hunt, the "owner" can be charged
with hunter harassment, a Class B misdemeanor. I know of at least one incident in
the POC area where a guide was arrested and charged with hunter harassment when he
confronted hunters in one of 'his' blinds."

Case closed...


----------



## haleofalife (Jul 15, 2014)

haleofalife said:


> As I brushed blinds this week, I thought about what can only be called an explosion of duck hunters over the past number of years. This has resulted in other individuals taking advantage of my blinds. One in particular I have a very bad reoccurring problem.
> 
> Before somebody goes off on a tangent, yes I understand it's on public property and technically all have a right to use. For myself there has always been an unspoken ethic among duck hunters and have always thought it was very rude and disrespectful to utilize somebody else's blind. This especially since the builder took the time to procured the materials and put forth the time, effort and cash to properly build and maintain.
> 
> So, in light of this, does anybody have any reasonable recommendations on how to discourage people from utilizing a blind?


So I thought about this some over the weekend. Since the tangent wasnâ€™t averted, Maybe it's time to address a few of these issues that have been laid out and rephrase the question.

_Blinds look like junk and clutter up the bay. They should be permitted or all burned to the ground. Shouldnâ€™t have permanent structures on the water. When a hurricane comes it will trash up the bay._

Youâ€™re probably right on most of it actually. They do look a little trashy for most of the year, with the exception of the season when they are one of the most wonderful spots to be on the bay. Iâ€™d also pay for a permit if need be. If that was the case then nobody better ever be in it or within a dangerous range. As for right now, itâ€™s not against the law; most of them arenâ€™t a water hazard. The ones that are water hazards are probably the $50 chumpee blinds mentioned earlier. As for debris after a hurricane? Iâ€™d think Iâ€™d be more concerned about the multitude of piers and under built housing in the area before my handful lumber!

Each of you is entitled to your own opinions. If you donâ€™t like it the current arrangements, get it changed.

_Ethics, hunting distances ect._

As I previous laid out, itâ€™s all public property and weâ€™re fortunate to have so much room for us to pursue on the water activities. Best line was from kweber â€" â€œexpecting ethical behavior in todays world will lead to disappointment....â€ The times have changed from the increased population and more interest in ducks in general. If my blind is hunted, more than likely I will move on. Iâ€™m not going to ask you to leave. I might stop chat with you; even ask to share if the blind is big enough. I will continue to teach and hold to a set ethics that are now unfortunately of the past. Kudos to lslite and post #23.

If you want to hunt an area that has a blind, hunt adjacent to it as txsdukhntr #33 stated. As far as blinds in ponds, In our area I have found that most are generally only accessible by airboat, have been there as long as I can remember, over hunted and belong to guides. If you desire to have an armed confrontation with a man who earns his winter living from duck hunting, be my guest! There is plenty of room for all with or without blinds.

So, that said, Iâ€™ll rephrase my question for those of you who missed it. I have a blind. I also have eyes on the blind the entire season and I know when itâ€™s hunted. Itâ€™s over hunted sometimes. Once again Iâ€™ll state, yes its public property and there isn't a single thing I can do about. Sure.

However, from those who â€œownâ€ blinds and have experienced over use, what working steps have you used to drop utilization? For those who take advantage of blinds that are already built, what would deter you from hunting a blind that you set out to hunt but found it wasn't suited to your liking?

If you can think of anything that was missed other than "go portable" I'd appreciate it.

So far I have â€"
Skunk Rag
No entrance, bring ladder.
Ebola contaminated.
Lock it up.
Dummies, Dekes, yard lights.
Police tape and red enamel.
Pet alligator
No brush â€" kind of too late for thatâ€¦lol
Removal by various forms.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> Sounds like there already are too many bay blinds, so why build more? Just pick one out, because legally it's first come, first served. Nobody owns the bay. I just talked to someone in the know, he's well connected with the law, here's what he says:
> 
> "The building of blinds on state bays and associated waters is one of
> those shadowy issues. General land Office is the government agency with authority
> ...


Sounds like those who are going to make someone get out of "his" blind is going to get a serious attitude adjustment, by the do right boys. Don't let your alligator mouth overload your hummingbird arse.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Well if GLO wont do anything then we will have to organize something productive on our own like crab trap cleanup. Put your info on them, take out your litter.

I bet this is not the direction the OP was thinking...but it seems like a very good need that has surfaced.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like there legally nothing to prevent a couple of high school kids, from waltzing into the biggest, finest corporate bay blind they can find, and having themselves a good time. They just need to bring that cell phone along, and dial for help when people start yelling at them or making threats. Who you going to call, at 5 a.m.?


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

I've hunted plenty of people blinds out in copano bay, and never had any issues. Left the blind clean and went on my way. Feel like people are making this a way bigger deal than it is. If someones in "your" blind just go to another one.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

KDubBlast said:


> I've hunted plenty of people blinds out in copano bay, and never had any issues. Left the blind clean and went on my way. Feel like people are making this a way bigger deal than it is. If someones in "your" blind just go to another one.


That's the way it should be, but there are too many macho men around. Gonna teach somebody something. lol Really


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> That's the way it should be, but there are too many macho men around. Gonna teach somebody something. lol Really


 It's all hype I tell you lol.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

This is my thought. I still dont like to hunt in others blinds and think its still bs guide or not that someone has 30-50 blinds for them alone. I will give you the respect to not get in your blind but will still hunt the shoreline and expect you to not sit on top of me.



sgrem said:


> Well if GLO wont do anything then we will have to organize something productive on our own like crab trap cleanup. Put your info on them, take out your litter.
> 
> I bet this is not the direction the OP was thinking...but it seems like a very good need that has surfaced.


This is the biggest issue to me. Luckily I was at a idle pace but I was not very happy the other weekend when I found a old sunken concrete blind in my boat. Or another time when I ran over a random pole that finally uprooted from a old blind. I just like the old idea of if you bring it in, take it out. There is way to many ugly run down blinds that people never take care of out there.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The only thing old duck blinds are good for, is in coastal paintings of duck hunters or wade fishermen. Because there is nothing else on the horizon. I think duck blinds should be removed at the end of the season. Not so many will be built, and the serious guys will return to rebuild each year.


----------



## fishinag12 (Feb 14, 2011)

jjordan said:


> Call it what you want, a man who will just show up and hunt another mans blind cause he is to lazy to find his own place to hunt is no different than the guy running wide open in a bay boat and shut it down cause he sees you with your rod bent over. There's plenty of places to hunt and plenty of place s to fish, there's no need to crowd someone else.


X2!


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

jjordan said:


> Call it what you want, a man who will just show up and hunt another mans blind cause he is to lazy to find his own place to hunt is no different than the guy running wide open in a bay boat and shut it down cause he sees you with your rod bent over. There's plenty of places to hunt and plenty of place s to fish, there's no need to crowd someone else.


Again by saying this you are essentially saying it's your spot, it's not, it's our spot that you put a blind on. So thanks for the blind.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*Had that happen*



RRfisher said:


> Again by saying this you are essentially saying it's your spot, it's not, it's our spot that you put a blind on. So thanks for the blind.


Hunted a spot for years and show up one morning and there is a blind in it. Then they show up get mad we are hunting next to their blind. The same place where we have always hunted.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

fishdoc1 said:


> Hunted a spot for years and show up one morning and there is a blind in it. Then they show up get mad we are hunting next to their blind. The same place where we have always hunted.


This.

I've been hunting this one killer spot for years now in a layout sled. If you come and build a blind on it and think it's now your spot you are dead wrong.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

RRfisher said:


> Again by saying this you are essentially saying it's your spot, it's not, it's our spot that you put a blind on. So thanks for the blind.


Lol, your welcome dude.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jjordan said:


> Call it what you want, a man who will just show up and hunt another mans blind cause he is to lazy to find his own place to hunt is no different than the guy running wide open in a bay boat and shut it down cause he sees you with your rod bent over. There's plenty of places to hunt and plenty of place s to fish, there's no need to crowd someone else.


You keep calling those guys lazy. Like I said, they may have hunted that spot for years until some lazy city slicker came in and built a blind because HE was too lazy to put out the extra effort EVERY trip to get natural with the shoreline. You see, it's a matter of perspective. You see it your way, and I see it mine.
And quit trying to justify your land grab with "its just a little pond".....that might have been there most productive pond for years, until you came in and staked a claim.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> You keep calling those guys lazy. Like I said, they may have hunted that spot for years until some lazy city slicker came in and built a blind because HE was too lazy to put out the extra effort EVERY trip to get natural with the shoreline. You see, it's a matter of perspective. You see it your way, and I see it mine.
> And quit trying to justify your land grab with "its just a little pond".....that might have been there most productive pond for years, until you came in and staked a claim.


If you wanna speak hypotheticals go right ahead dude. I scouted this place and hunted it at the end of last year so I know that no one was hunting it when I chose it. Yes I keep calling them lazy cause they are using my blind. If you scout an area and like it, then hunt the shoreline not another mans blind. After all y'all all think those big blinds are ugly and scare the ducks away. That's right, these people I speak of would rather sit in my blind rather than the shoreline, y, cause its more comfortable but they are too lazy to build their own. Please explain how that's not lazy


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Speaking for myself, I'd like to see a trio of city potlickers take over a big Budweiser duck camp bay blind on a Saturday morning, and set out a dozen Flambeau decoys with the price tags still on them. That would be just perfect...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

jjordan said:


> If you wanna speak hypotheticals go right ahead dude. I scouted this place and hunted it at the end of last year so I know that no one was hunting it when I chose it. Yes I keep calling them lazy cause they are using my blind. If you scout an area and like it, then hunt the shoreline not another mans blind. After all y'all all think those big blinds are ugly and scare the ducks away. That's right, these people I speak of would rather sit in my blind rather than the shoreline, y, cause its more comfortable but they are too lazy to build their own. Please explain how that's not lazy


You keep calling it you blind. Make no mistake about it. It is NOT your blind. If I get in it before you do, it is my blind for the day. You going to try to put me out?


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Yall should all just go watch another episode of Duck Dynasty.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> You keep calling it you blind. Make no mistake about it. It is NOT your blind. If I get in it before you do, it is my blind for the day. You going to try to put me out?


Oh I'm not mistaken, it is my blind. It is on public land but it is mine. As far as putting you out, that all depends on my mood and if my kids are with me. Most likely I would have a brief conversation with you then head back to the boat ramp and explain to my kids that getting in another's mans blind is wrong.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

OMGâ€¦. Duck hunters are foul.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jjordan said:


> Oh I'm not mistaken, it is my blind. It is on public land but it is mine. As far as putting you out, that all depends on my mood and if my kids are with me. Most likely I would have a brief conversation with you then head back to the boat ramp and explain to my kids that getting in another's mans blind is wrong.


Give them a brief overview of squatters rights while you're preaching about ethics.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

jjordan said:


> Oh I'm not mistaken, it is my blind. It is on public land but it is mine. As far as putting you out, that all depends on my mood and if my kids are with me. Most likely I would have a brief conversation with you then head back to the boat ramp and explain to my kids that getting in another's mans blind is wrong.


Sorry that you have no real time understanding. It is built on public land, it is public, regardless of who erected it. You need to check the legalities. It is yours only in your own mind.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Even decoys left out in the bay are considered plastic litter by the state. Looks like the good old days are gone. They probably weren't as crowded, as today.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

jjordan said:


> Oh I'm not mistaken, it is my blind. It is on public land but it is mine. As far as putting you out, that all depends on my mood and if my kids are with me. Most likely I would have a brief conversation with you then head back to the boat ramp and explain to my kids that getting in another's mans blind is wrong.


Be sure to include the part about public land....and how nice you were to build that blind for anyone to use.

Dude you are on the losing end of this no matter how you cut it. Every time...any hypothetical at all. You will lose. And what you think you are teaching is a not a positive or productive lesson. It is perpetuating an ongoing problem with our society that starts with our kiddos. I really hope you can give up this need to stay on this losing battle. Most all of the comments here are as YOUR avatar so eloquently says....."it is what it is".... Help make it better not generations worth of worse.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

I haven't argued the fact of public land is first come first serve. I'm well aware that I have no legal right to ask someone to get out of my duckblind on public land. I have have stated my opinions of someone who chooses to hunt a blind that they know wasn't put there for their use. Lets be honest here, you get in another mans blind cause you think oh there must be ducks here or cause its really comfortable. You can have a different opinion. All you want, I could careless. I will continue to do things the way I have done for years And teach my kids the same. Some people in this world are always gonna be free loaders look for handouts and try to reap the rewards of others hard work.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Be sure to include the part about public land....and how nice you were to build that blind for anyone to use.
> 
> Dude you are on the losing end of this no matter how you cut it. Every time...any hypothetical at all. You will lose. And what you think you are teaching is a not a positive or productive lesson. It is perpetuating an ongoing problem with our society that starts with our kiddos. I really hope you can give up this need to stay on this losing battle. Most all of the comments here are as YOUR avatar so eloquently says....."it is what it is".... Help make it better not generations worth of worse.


So are you trying to say that our kiddos should be raised and taught to just go out and find someone else's blind to hunt in.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I have no problem with you building a blind. Just don't build it on "my" land. Build all you want, just do it on a private lease. I've gotta spot in E. Matty that I hunt. Another group hunts it too. Sometimes I get there first, sometimes they do. Neither of us builds blinds. Works great. I know if someone builds one there the first thing I'm going to do is hunt there. Second thing is I'll burn it to the ground on the way out. I have to kayak about a mile to get there, so call me lazy!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Some people are moooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooonnnsssssss.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

And this is why deer hunters are socially superior to duck hunters.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Just be careful, dealing with perfect strangers out there....


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

jjordan said:


> So are you trying to say that our kiddos should be raised and taught to just go out and find someone else's blind to hunt in.


Well if its too hard to understand that after you unload it out of your boat and permanently install it on any public property that belongs to the people of the state of texas that it is no longer yours by your own choosing......then please let someone smart teach them.

They should be taught how to hunt...and especially not to litter....and especially not to harass hunters....and especially not to cry about what is not THIER blind.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've voiced my opinion about a type of person, have yet to call out anyone on this thread personally. I'm all for a Internet debate but there's no need to question or belittle my intelligence or the way I raise my kids. If you wanna continue that conversation rather than debate public blinds then maybe we just need to finish this conversation in person.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Look man you are right....I may have crossed a line there. That is not my intent. I am man enough to retract that and i regret typing it that way.

By your own admission you say you will do as you always have. Hows that working out for you season after season? Is this something you really want to relive every time you find someone in a public blind that you thought you wanted to try this morning? And knowing that nothing about that scenario is in your favor....nothing...ever.

If you arent part of the solution then you are part of the problem....at some point the situation has to be enough of a failure for us to learn from it. Surely we are all man enough to admit that.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Look man you are right....I may have crossed a line there. That is not my intent. I am man enough to retract that and i regret typing it that way.
> 
> By your own admission you say you will do as you always have. Hows that working out for you season after season? Is this something you really want to relive every time you find someone in a public blind that you thought you wanted to try this morning? And knowing that nothing about that scenario is in your favor....nothing...ever.
> 
> If you arent part of the solution then you are part of the problem....at some point the situation has to be enough of a failure for us to learn from it. Surely we are all man enough to admit that.


I will probably sell my boat a get one that runs shallower. The regular duck hunters in my area are never an issue, it's the ones who are just getting into duck hunting, or only hunt a few times all year. Those folks arent gonna go deep into the marsh, yhey are gonna stop at the easiest blind to get to. At the end of the day, I'm not trying to go out and kill limits every trip, I'm trying to get my kids into duck hunting. Teach them how to identify ducks, how to call ducks when to call Ducks and when to not call ducks. at their age I've got to make it as fun as possible to keep their interest and sitting on a bucket in 30* weather while being rained on isn't fun. For my situation right now, a blind makes sense. I know I can't control what Otha do when it comes to public land but like I said, where I hunt it has never really been an issue until the last few years so it does **** me off. I am used to fellow hunters staying out of each others blinds.


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

Seems funny that someone would essentially put a big sign saying duck hunt here in a spot they like enough to go through the trouble of building a blind. Then get mad if someone who hunts it. And if you think you can build a blind and lay claim to an area lets say an area I liked to hunt before you just alerted every other person on the water who ever thought they wanted to duck hunt that this a good area ,is just stupid. I won't hunt your blind but I'll sure tear it down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*blinds*

rule of thumb i live by is in the morning i don't hunt guys blinds. but in the afternoon it doesn't bother me to hunt a blind in the bay. there was a really tall blind in christmas a few years back. me and my son were in it on afternoon hunt. the guy who built it walks up to us and asked if he could hunt w/ us in the blind he built. i said no problem come on up. we just stayed away from public domain conversation and it was cool. shot the hell out of ducks that day. i know it doesn't work like that now, but back then it was cool. hey.... we all aren't ******** out there. but a guy builds a blind on the bay, he's building it for everyone. needs to get that straight in his head or don't do it.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

sure glad I was raised to hunt and fish...not to be comfortable.

NOW...ALL YOU GUYS BETTER STAY OUT OF MY DANG FISHING HOLES WITH THEM BARKING MONKEYS!! THOSE DRAINS ARE MINE!!!


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

So is there any legal repercussion to tearing /burning down a blind if caught by the law? (pretty obvious the blind builders feelings.)


----------



## jwmilltex (Sep 26, 2014)

*Free for All*

I'll be on East Matagorda Bay early Sunday morning ready to tear em up. Not sure who built the blinds, but you better get there before I do if you want to hunt.

Oh yea, I plan on getting there around 5:00 A.M., and I don't care if your dekes are already out!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Do you remember the big ol baby blue blind that was in Christmas bay about 20 years ago that had No Hunting signs all over it?? :rotfl:

Always figured it was an anti whack job stunt but know I'm going HHHMMM



TEALnexttime said:


> rule of thumb i live by is in the morning i don't hunt guys blinds. but in the afternoon it doesn't bother me to hunt a blind in the bay. there was a really tall blind in christmas a few years back. me and my son were in it on afternoon hunt. the guy who built it walks up to us and asked if he could hunt w/ us in the blind he built. i said no problem come on up. we just stayed away from public domain conversation and it was cool. shot the hell out of ducks that day. i know it doesn't work like that now, but back then it was cool. hey.... we all aren't ******** out there. but a guy builds a blind on the bay, he's building it for everyone. needs to get that straight in his head or don't do it.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone want to play guess whose duck blind I'm in this morning.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Delesandwich said:


> Anyone want to play guess whose duck blind I'm in this morning.


I'll be there in 5 minutes, you'd best not be!:rotfl:


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow, after reading all this turmoil, I am grateful I am too old to duck hunt anymore!! It is supposed to be FUN!

A few decades ago, you could buy a reed mat, several 1" X 2" stakes and a grey paint bucket and make your own blind each trip. After reading this, I am afraid someone would come by and say "That is my paint bucket, get your axx off!" LOL

It USED to be a positive adventure and fun.

Later
R3F


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

just stop building them or build them big enough for everyone to use at the same time. you could get a private lease also... this is why i dont duck hunt except on private property


----------

